
GDPR: We need a way for browsers to tell sites I accept all cookies - aarongray
Ever since GDPR, the web has been flooded with popup banners asking for permission to use cookies. Privacy and free choice are important, but efficiency is too, and its seriously annoying to have to click on dozens of banners while visiting websites throughout the day just so the Internet can keep functioning like it did for the past couple decades.<p>It would be cool if we could develop a protocol where users could flip a setting on their browser that tells every website they visit that the user has consciously, legally opted-in to all cookies. Heck, it would be cool to also have an option that says I accept all your Privacy Policies and Terms of Agreement, so don&#x27;t show me any banners related to those too.<p>Thoughts? Is this feasible?
======
LinuxBender
I believe what you are asking for already exists in most browsers, but would
need to be implemented on sites.

Today you can set the client header DNT: 1. Now you just need to get sites to
agree that DNT: 0 means "Don't show me the cookie banner."

~~~
aarongray
Yeah that's a cool idea. It would be neat to have the opposite option as well
- Do track - and if that header is set to true, don't show me the cookie
banner either.

------
tomjen3
The problem is that people would have to set up this setting on all their
browsers, which I doubt most would, which means no adoption by websites.

I would love the same system, but one that did the opposite: no cookies on
sites I haven't logged into (or all cookies are valid for only 5 seconds and
unique per domain). I tested a newspaper, they had listed more than _60_
cookies as required, while we know that the required number of cookies to show
a news website is 0 (or at most 1 if they must prompt me to accept the
others).

------
autos10
96.36% of browsers support the Do Not Track API:
[https://caniuse.com/#feat=do-not-track](https://caniuse.com/#feat=do-not-
track)

